# Almost New Tires



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Set of Tires and Wheels for sale:
4x LT265/70R17 Toyo Open Country A/T with less than 1,000 miles on them
1x P255/75R17 Goodyear Wrangler
Wheels are 5x5 bolt pattern. Came off of a 2015 Jeep Wrangler.

$575 for all 5 Wheels and Tires. Don't need the wheels? Take them and sell them to help cover the cost of the tires.

KSL Ad with Photos:
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/42994148


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

***SOLD***


----------

